

Show HN: Linkify, auto-linking keywords for easier search on mobile apps - ikuyamada
http://www.linkify.mobi

======
ahmad1392
It seems good. Smart phone screen is small and switch between app is painful.
How do you solve this problem? After clicking on a link, a new window will be
opened? or a model windows will be opened?

~~~
ikuyamada
When clicking on the link, Linkify displays a small widget that contains links
to typical search sites such as Wikipedia, Google, Twitter, etc.

